# Jean snowboard pants



## crash77 (Jan 24, 2011)

What's your guys opinion on the jean style snowboard pants. I've seen some from Burton, 686, Holden, etc. I'm kinda 50/50 on 'em. I've seen people riding in them but...ehh. Does anybody have any experience with them?


----------



## Mfoehrkolb (Jan 11, 2013)

crash77 said:


> What's your guys opinion on the jean style snowboard pants. I've seen some from Burton, 686, Holden, etc. I'm kinda 50/50 on 'em. I've seen people riding in them but...ehh. Does anybody have any experience with them?


--- Eehh, i think they are personally lame. My buddy bought 2 pair, normal cut and a skinny jean style... I hated the way they looked and he couldn't fit either of them over his boots. Just a stupid fanboy thing... IMO of course.


----------



## crash77 (Jan 24, 2011)

Yeeahh...part of me is feeling the same way. I think I'm stuck between how comfortable my casual jeans look/feel, thinking that will translate over to snowboard pants and another part of me feels like denim has no place on the hill!


----------



## melliemouse (Jan 13, 2013)

crash77 said:


> denim has no place on the hill!


word. personally i think people that wear jeans or waterproof jeans is just :thumbsdown:


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

almost bought a pair just this week but being kinda old school and preferring a baggier (but not thuggish) fit, the "normal" and "slim" cut jeans just don't appeal to me. 

I was on the fence about the holden genuine in grey or whatever, and I think 686 made a pair that looked alright, or the Burtons which I got a deal on but ultimately I knew they weren't going to fit they way I want my snow pants to fit, they were going to fit the way "fashion" today dictates they ought to fit. And also they didn't have cargo pockets. 

There were a few pair of denim or denim-like material in cargos but as I started looking at those options and finding some more "textured" pants, I ended up getting 686 Smarty textured in grass colorway, and also the Burton Hellbrook Premium in houndstooth.

/Gearwhore


----------



## crash77 (Jan 24, 2011)

It's a personal preference thing I guess, but....I'll pass! Come to think of it, the 2 people I saw with jean snowboard pants were beginners. The first guy, had jeans and a 12/13 gnu riders choice and he needed help strapping into his bindings and the other person was a kid who was riding with both arms stretched out as if he was doing a high wire act. Again....I'll pass!


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

IMO

Gayer than aids.


----------



## MJP (Jan 7, 2013)

Have the 686 Levi's version, which are baggy and decent. However, they're pretty heavy....don't wear them much.


----------



## crash77 (Jan 24, 2011)

Not to offend anyone, again, it is personal preference. But the more I think about jean snowboard pants, it reminds me of the guy stepping onto the basketball court looking like he just signed a max 5yr/$80 million dollar deal, dressed in all jordan apparel, and can't make a f'n lay-up!


----------



## J.Schaef (Sep 13, 2009)

If anyone wants a pair, I have a couple laying around that i inherited from a friend lol.


----------



## Backcountry (Nov 27, 2012)

I don't want to dress funny like shaun white.
I want to dress cool like Halldor.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

I had a pair of Salomon ones & they were actually really good.

They didn't look like ratty old jeans with holes & they weren't retardedly baggy.

I found them @ the salvation Army thrift store, brand new with tags($160) for $14.99.

The elastic cuffs @ the bottom zipped out, so they hung like normal pants.

Wore them off the mtn more than on it, they looked mint.

Probably would still have them, but someone offered me $100 bucks for them.

See if you can find the Salomon ones, they're great.


TT


----------



## gmore10 (Dec 23, 2011)

I like cutoff jeans, preferably 3 inches higher than mid thigh.


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

gmore10 said:


> I like cutoff jeans, preferably 3 inches higher than mid thigh.


its best when you can see the pocket liner hanging out the bottom of the cut off, of coarse that is just my opinion to each his own. Some may like a more thong cut.


----------



## crash77 (Jan 24, 2011)

Justin said:


> its best when you can see the pocket liner hanging out the bottom of the cut off, of coarse that is just my opinion to each his own. Some may like a more thong cut.


Thong cut denim!!!:wavetowel2: I give up!


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I have the 686 ones. Usually wear them around town, not snowboarding. They are warm and comfy. I like my Burton 3L cargos better for riding though......


----------



## crash77 (Jan 24, 2011)

13/14 Burton Denim Collection Rider's Bib


----------



## crash77 (Jan 24, 2011)

Argo said:


> I have the 686 ones. Usually wear them around town, not snowboarding. They are warm and comfy. I like my Burton 3L cargos better for riding though......


I'm leaning towards the Burton 2L stagger in camo. What the f*#! is up with me and camo!? My first jacket was a camo pattern jacket and now I'm eyeing these pants.


----------



## RockSteady (Jan 14, 2013)

J.Schaef said:


> If anyone wants a pair, I have a couple laying around that i inherited from a friend lol.


Kick down, what size?
:yahoo:


----------



## RockSteady (Jan 14, 2013)

Backcountry said:


> I don't want to dress funny like shaun white.
> I want to dress cool like Halldor.


Every kid seems to be worshiping Halldor since the X games


----------



## crash77 (Jan 24, 2011)

Is Nomis outerwear anygood? Anyone have experience with there stuff?


----------



## marlo_df (Apr 20, 2011)

melliemouse said:


> word. personally i think people that wear jeans or waterproof jeans is just :thumbsdown:


LOL I was looking at some last night and thought they look a bit weird.


----------



## J.Schaef (Sep 13, 2009)

I have a pair of 10/10 sessions jeans, size large.
Size XL burton goretex Jeans. 3L PM me if you want either pair.


RockSteady said:


> Kick down, what size?
> :yahoo:


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

crash77 said:


> Yeeahh...part of me is feeling the same way. I think I'm stuck between how comfortable my casual jeans look/feel, thinking that will translate over to snowboard pants and another part of me feels like denim has no place on the hill!


I have a pair of Holden denim pants. They're not the "jeans" look, however (thankfully). Material is super comfortable and warm enough. I'll wear them on warmer days or in the spring.



crash77 said:


> Is Nomis outerwear anygood? Anyone have experience with there stuff?


Not with outerwear but I have a few Nomis pieces (tee shirts, hoodies) and have found the quality to be quite good.

Hope that helps!


----------



## TorpedoVegas (Dec 25, 2011)

The Jean pants on guys looks terrible IMO... on girls...mmmmmmm.. not so bad (sometimes)

saw a girl at the hill yesterday with jean pants and I have to admit for the first time I thought "that'll do donkey... that'll do"


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

Last season I saw a chick on the hill in skinny jeans. Like actual jeans. At first I thought she was a beginner because basically she was in streetwear, sunglasses and all - but man she could ride! She was pretty hot, too (coming from a straight chick here!). Too bad my guy friends weren't with me that day :laugh:


----------



## RockSteady (Jan 14, 2013)

EatRideSleep said:


> Last season I saw a chick on the hill in skinny jeans. Like actual jeans. At first I thought she was a beginner because basically she was in streetwear, sunglasses and all - but man she could ride! She was pretty hot, too (coming from a straight chick here!). Too bad my guy friends weren't with me that day :laugh:


No way:eusa_clap:


----------



## crash77 (Jan 24, 2011)

Not with outerwear but I have a few Nomis pieces (tee shirts said:


> Thanks. I figured that. I could barely find reviews on their stuff.


----------



## gmore10 (Dec 23, 2011)

Justin said:


> its best when you can see the pocket liner hanging out the bottom of the cut off, of coarse that is just my opinion to each his own. Some may like a more thong cut.


Every self respecting man should own a thong or short shorts i personally own both, ladies love that shit :thumbsup:


----------



## RockSteady (Jan 14, 2013)

gmore10 said:


> Every self respecting man should own a thong or short shorts i personally own both, ladies love that shit :thumbsup:


Yeah, I actually like to rock both at the same time... I recently had to stop wearing my thongs though, it just got to a point where I wasn't able to tell wether ladies were throwing themselves at me cause I'm a super genius or they were just obsessed with me rockin a nice tight Banana Hammock every where :dunno:


----------



## crash77 (Jan 24, 2011)

gmore10 said:


> Every self respecting man should own a thong or short shorts i personally own both, ladies love that shit :thumbsup:


As I got older and gained weight...too much chafing!


----------



## iechoi (Apr 20, 2012)

EatRideSleep said:


> Last season I saw a chick on the hill in skinny jeans. Like actual jeans. At first I thought she was a beginner because basically she was in streetwear, sunglasses and all - but man she could ride! She was pretty hot, too (coming from a straight chick here!). Too bad my guy friends weren't with me that day :laugh:


Every time I see jean pants on the hill, I automatically think it's a gaper because I notice actual jeans about as often as I do jean snow pants. Pretty cool that this girl was hustling, though.


----------



## gmore10 (Dec 23, 2011)

crash77 said:


> As I got older and gained weight...too much chafing!


Its like the old saying "you can always buy an old dog new thongs", i think that is how it goes :dunno:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Could you put a pic? I have pants where the fabric looks like dark blue denim. but you hardly can mean them? Honestly,I wouldn't understand all the ranting then. Haven't seen any other "jeans" but maybe you mean something different that's not yet trendy here...?










I don't give too much on how I look like, I focus on quality, function and price. So my pants look like jeans, my bagpack has a different colour than the jacket, not to speak of the gloves.... who cares? The jacket was half price, the pants were 100.- instead of 600.-, good quality, dark and fit and will last for the next 10 years. I don't throw away stuff just because colours don't match anymore.
If someone thinks, I look weird... well... come ride with me and after a great day in snow enjoying riding we can continue the discussion, if fashion really matters that much 

Ps: I have to admit that I sometimes grin (well hidden behind my face mask) looking at boys wearing the newest, most expensive (mostly Burton) stuff head to heel I'm shure it took them hours to match and cost a fortune and then lie flat every second turn or ruin the black by scratching it down on the backside edge. I'm not completely mock-free


----------

